# AT&T came knockin (u-verse sales)



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

An AT&T sales guys came by the house this afternoon, wanting to sell U-Verse. I realize U verse is in my neighborhood and I had no problem talking to the guy, but I did find a few of his sales statements "interesting" such as:

U-Verse is not copper wires but is fiber and therefore more secure than my DSL. Oh really I thought..... Also, I wondered if he realizes I am 2500+ ft from the VRAD and that is fringe for U Verse as I understand it. no way I could have suitable (for me) bandwidth.

AT&T and DirecTV no longer are partnered. Hmmmmmm.....

He did mention the nifty 4 tuner DVR, but did not mention the fact that it can only support 1 or 2 at best HD streams. Personally, i like the multiple HD DVR model and all that bandwidth coming out of the sky that U-verse cannot hold a candle to.

I will keep my DirecTV. I just did not feel like arguing to his incorrect statements. 

I'll check out my neighbors U-verse after its installed. I think they have had pretty good success selling it in our neighborhood. Lots of radio ads for it lately. Big push.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

I have friends with u-verse across town. I wasn't very impressed with the tv package but the internet speeds are great.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

When I switched from DSL to cable internet, AT&T tried to tell me that their modem was more secure than my cable modem. She tried to convince me it was because DSL is a dedicated line, and I kept pressing her on it and she was talking about the wireless networking passkey...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> An AT&T sales guys came by the house this afternoon, wanting to sell U-Verse. I realize U verse is in my neighborhood and I had no problem talking to the guy, but I did find a few of his sales statements "interesting" such as:
> 
> U-Verse is not copper wires but is fiber and therefore more secure than my DSL. Oh really I thought..... Also, I wondered if he realizes I am 2500+ ft from the VRAD and that is fringe for U Verse as I understand it. no way I could have suitable (for me) bandwidth.
> 
> ...


Well, in the past, it was more difficult to tap into a fiber connection than copper. But I don't think that's necessarily true anymore. Plus, who really would be interested in going through the trouble of either? The number one candidate is law enforcement/government, and it really doesn't matter who you use there. Not saying they'd be interested in anything you're doing, but anyone else tapping in would be a lot of work for no gain to try it on a common household. It'd be easier to try to break into your wireless network if you have it.

I'd love a 4 tuner DVR, but only if it supported 4 HD feeds at once.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, I'd have had fun with him. "I currently have 5 HD DVRs. I can record 10 total HD channels at once, and keep about a total of 550 hours of HD programming. Can I do all of that with AT&T?"


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

They had my parents convinced to drop DirecTv when they came by last Thursday. They told my dad he could get all the baseball games he does now, with no blackouts, and would save lots of money.

I checked their channel lineup, and they didnt even CARRY the RSN my dads team is on, only had about 1/2 of the amount DirecTv carries in SD, and only had THREE in HD. 
Then I mentioned to my dad that Sunday Ticket was not available on U-Verse. I said "you wont get to watch the packers anymore"... Well, that did it. I didnt even have to explain to him he would have to pay a ETF to DirecTv, and couldnt record 4 HD programs at once (he has two DVRs). 

I did, however, tell him that since he only uses his landline ATT phone for his alarm system, he could drop the $60/mo landline and switch it to measured rate for $10 a month and continue using his cell phone like he does now for outgoing calls.

NET DIRECTV: EVEN
NET ATT: -$50.00

Teach them to lie to my folks.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Oh yes. He said I could not get U verse internet w/o the TV service. Which is not true as I know I can sign up just for that on-line.

Sales guys.......


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> NET DIRECTV: EVEN
> NET ATT: -$50.00
> 
> Teach them to lie to my folks.


Good one.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was reading their documentation for my area and they are up to 3HD streams now, but 4 tuners isn't enough for my needs


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

jefbal99 said:


> I was reading their documentation for my area and they are up to 3HD streams now, but 4 tuners isn't enough for my needs


Their eyes would pop out of their heads if they heard my requirements lol


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

jefbal99 said:


> I was reading their documentation for my area and they are up to 3HD streams now, but 4 tuners isn't enough for my needs


HD stream capability depends on how close you are to the VRAD....


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I did try U-verse and although I came back to Directv it really wasnt that bad. I did get 3 full HD streams because how close I am to the VRAD but saved a lot more money with them than Directv. Their MRV is very nice until everyone is able to get access to the HR24-500's. I also liked the OnDemand option as well. But overall I could see enough of a difference in the HD quality and that is what affected me the most. I invested a lot in my HD and surround sound to get the most of my movie experience and that brought me back to Directv even though I am paying more. There will be people that U-Verse is perfect for just like those that will go with cable or even Dishnet. Each of these companies offers something different than the other. If Directv were the perfect company then there would be no need for competition but its companies that AT&T that keep Directv on their toes.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

kevinturcotte said:


> Their eyes would pop out of their heads if they heard my requirements lol


My eyes pop out of my head when I read some of your requirements


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> My eyes pop out of my head when I read some of your requirements


lol I need to be able to to record 8 HD channels at once, while also being able to watch another 3 HD channels live if necessary (It's happened before, usually on holidays) lol


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> HD stream capability depends on how close you are to the VRAD....


That is absolutely true. But they are also rolling out an upgraded technology that extends that range. Still sucks but is better.

They come to more door every couple of months. I just go through the same arguments: only 4 stream, 2 HD, DVR capacity stinks with no expansion possible. Plus I am right on the edge of capability, my neighbor (same distance as me given the wiring) can only get 1 HD and Internet is limited to only 1M.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

kevinturcotte said:


> Yeah, I'd have had fun with him. "I currently have 5 HD DVRs. I can record 10 total HD channels at once, and keep about a total of 550 hours of HD programming. Can I do all of that with AT&T?"


lol


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

kevinturcotte said:


> lol I need to be able to to record 8 HD channels at once, while also being able to watch another 3 HD channels live if necessary *while also running a stack of several more HRs so I can have at least two copies of everything I receord and I better get a RAID for each receiver so I can have a backup of my backup, oh and a tape drive archival copy WAIT two tape archival copies*(It's happened before, usually on holidays) lol


I fixed your post. :lol:  :lol:  :hurah:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> I fixed your post. :lol:  :lol:  :hurah:


I wouldn't complain if they wanted to offer all that lol
Honestly though, a 5-6 tuner HD DVR with 2 2 TB hard drives in a RAID 1 configuration, and 3 regular HD receivers would suit me just fine. As long as ALL tuners could view an HD channel at the same time, which AT&T can't.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Movieman said:


> I did try U-verse and although I came back to Directv it really wasnt that bad. I did get 3 full HD streams because how close I am to the VRAD but saved a lot more money with them than Directv. Their MRV is very nice until everyone is able to get access to the HR24-500's. I also liked the OnDemand option as well. But overall I could see enough of a difference in the HD quality and that is what affected me the most. I invested a lot in my HD and surround sound to get the most of my movie experience and that brought me back to Directv even though I am paying more. There will be people that U-Verse is perfect for just like those that will go with cable or even Dishnet. Each of these companies offers something different than the other. If Directv were the perfect company then there would be no need for competition but its companies that AT&T that keep Directv on their toes.


Don't get me wrong, I can see how U-verse would work fine for a lot of people. But as I can keep my DirecTV and upgrade (if I wanted faster DSL _ I am happy with 3.0 mbps regular DSL now) to the faster U-verse DSL on its own, I see no advantage in it for me.


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

I just got U-Verse hooked up two days ago, and thought I'd share my experiences. I only got the TV service as a trial just for the fun of it. I cancelled DirecTV several months ago, and have been using OTA only with a couple of Tivo Series 3s since then. I really only wanted the internet & voice services from U-verse.

I got their 1 HD-DVR & two other receivers hooked up. At first I was pretty impressed with the overall speed and the look of the UI on the DVR & receivers. It changes channels instantly, has a lot of HD channels, and my kids really like their picture-in-picture type of guide. Basically, the channel you are watching sits behind the guide while you still hear the audio from it, just like on Tivo. But then you also can see a preview of the other channels in the corner as you surf the guide. It's pretty cool and makes it easy for my little ones to find a channel to watch without being able to read.

But then, almost instantly after being impressed by the speed & UI, I ran up against their bandwidth limitations. "Sorry, you are out of HD connections" or some such crap. Recording one show in HD, while someone is watching even an SD show on another TV means that you can't watch any live TV at all on any other TV. That's just ridiculous. Then I started having HDMI handshaking problems between my Vizio TV and the DVR box, which required rebooting the DVR several times each day. I'll probably have to switch it over to a component connection, and hopefully that will take care of the problem. But the bandwidth limitation is a much bigger issue. Even for me being used to just OTA with my Tivos, I will regularly record 2-3 HD shows at a time and still want to surf live TV. I would probably need U-verse to have about double the current capacity before I would ever consider it an actual contender to cable/satellite. I'll be cancelling the TV service part of it as soon as I get my $400 in Visa gift cards for signing up.

I did manage to get my old Tivo Series 2 single tuner hooked up to one of the U-verse receivers and that is working great. My wife can understand that one without having to learn anything new, so that makes us both happy! [Cue that whole episode of "Modern Family" with Phil teaching his daughter to use the remote. Yes, my 4 and 6 year old kids have no problem learning the new interface, but not so for my 34 year old wife.]

And so far, the internet service has been excellent. The one minor problem I had was that their provided wireless router is only a Wireless-G device. My one wireless connection slowed down slightly, but is still pretty decent. I fought with trying to use my Wireless-N router alongside the ATT router for awhile, but gave up the fight. The voice service has been fine, too, and should save me quite a bit per month over the POTS line it replaced.

Sorry for the long post, but I would say that in conclusion, U-Verse television would probably be a decent service for anyone with 1 or possibly a max of 2 televisions in the house. And only 1 or 2 television viewers. But any more than that of either, and you'll never be happy with it.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Uverse Internet blows away anything available in my area in terms of both price and speed.

Their TV service isn't that bad actually. They have similar number of channels and HD channels to DirecTV and their price is actually about the same as DirecTV. So they are great for many, many people. Where they aren't is for some people on this forum that need/want more then 2 HD streams at once. If you need that then Uverse is a big fail. Also of course DirecTV is still king for sports no doubt. Nobody out there comes close.

HD PQ on Uverse isn't as good as DirecTV but it isn't that bad, at least in the testing at my house. But again, that's going to really depend on each local installations and what kind of total bandwidth you are provisioned for.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Even if U-verse internet was available, I wouldn't take it. It is over $20/month more for slower speeds. I have Cox for $44/month and get up to 30 Mbps. U-verse is $65 and you get up to 25.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

raoul5788 said:


> Even if U-verse internet was available, I wouldn't take it. It is over $20/month more for slower speeds. I have Cox for $44/month and get up to 30 Mbps. U-verse is $65 and you get up to 25.


You are very, very lucky. Speeds like that are far and few between. Charter for example was $65 for 6 meg. With Uverse I pay only $35 for the same speed. And when Charter says 6 it's more like 3-4 if you're lucky.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Uverse folks managed to split my neighborhood. It isn't that big but the folks in the front half can have Uverse and folks like me in the back half cannot.

The Uverse offers stop about 5 houses away from me. Obviously a distance limit. Whats odd is that in Dec. 08, they dug up the whole neighborhoold, made sure every home had 3 pair of copper to support it but then only offered it to the front half.


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

matt1124 said:


> When I switched from DSL to cable internet, AT&T tried to tell me that their modem was more secure than my cable modem. She tried to convince me it was because DSL is a dedicated line, and I kept pressing her on it *and she was talking about the wireless networking passkey...*


As someone who has studied actual computer security...this is just hilarious.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

There internet rocks and the voice is not bad but the HD limit and PQ are a problem. Sign up for all three and try it for 30 days. At that time you can drop the TV and keep DirecTV if you do not like the uverse HD.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

I did what you said several months ago and I have Max Turbo 24 and the phone, the video was not even near DTV


----------



## stephenC (Jul 18, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> lol I need to be able to to record 8 HD channels at once, while also being able to watch another 3 HD channels live if necessary (It's happened before, usually on holidays) lol


Please don't tell us you work for the Portland, Maine tourism board. :lol:


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

> Cox for $44/month and get up to 30 Mbps.


Is that on a speed test, or 30mbps continuously? My 24mbps U-verse internet is constant, not fast for some 30 second "powerboost" burst just long enough to fool a speed test.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

djrobx said:


> Is that on a speed test, or 30mbps continuously? My 24mbps U-verse internet is constant, not fast for some 30 second "powerboost" burst just long enough to fool a speed test.


How do you do an actual test that isn't checking burst speeds? I pay for 15 Mbps down, and normally get around 30 Mbps on the speed tests, but I don't think I'm even getting my 7-8 Mbps continuously.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

You'd need to find a multi-GB file from a Server that has a reliable connection, then pull it down in multiple formats, http, ftp, sftp, etc and average the speeds of all the tests to get a true idea of your constant bandwidth.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I tried U-verse for 30 days before reactivating my D* account and dumping U-verse.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

TDK1044 said:


> I tried U-verse for 30 days before reactivating my D* account and dumping U-verse.


Reasons?


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

djrobx said:


> Is that on a speed test, or 30mbps continuously? My 24mbps U-verse internet is constant, not fast for some 30 second "powerboost" burst just long enough to fool a speed test.


My Optimum Online (CableVision) connection is a steady 30mbit downstream / 5 mbit upstream. No "bursting" - no silly powerboost stuff - just tons of bandwidth. Granted, I pay $60/month for the premium service...

The regular, $45/month cable modem is "only" 15mbit down/2mbit up.

It's awesome... truly awesome. One of the (only) good things about living in the NYC area ...


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

jefbal99 said:


> You'd need to find a multi-GB file from a Server that has a reliable connection, then pull it down in multiple formats, http, ftp, sftp, etc and average the speeds of all the tests to get a true idea of your constant bandwidth.


Good luck finding a server that can stream a constant 30mbit/sec to you...

Just playing around - I was downloading OpenSUSE from ftp.cc.gatech.edu at 1.5MB/sec... far short of my full bandwidth capacity.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

tkrandall said:


> Reasons?


The main reason was the quality of the HD pictures. Although U-verse HD was acceptable for regular programming....News, sitcoms etc, once you selected a sports channel with fast moving images and panning cameras, the artifacts on the pictures were very noticable and, to me anyway, unacceptable. D* HD was far better.


----------



## jjfeo (Dec 9, 2009)

I switched to Uverse back in November (trying to save some $$), and I didn't like the PQ. I have a 50" 720p Samsung plasma TV, and I could notice a difference. I ended up going back to D* (dropping Uverse TV), but I kept the phone and internet. The phone/internet cost is about $66. I was paying $95 for both before Uverse came along. The only problem I have with Uverse is that the caller ID on the phones won't work, unless the phone is plugged directly into the modem. So, I bought new phones (that plug into the modem) and all is good.


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

whitepelican said:


> I just got U-Verse hooked up two days ago, and thought I'd share my experiences. I only got the TV service as a trial just for the fun of it. I cancelled DirecTV several months ago, and have been using OTA only with a couple of Tivo Series 3s since then. I really only wanted the internet & voice services from U-verse.
> 
> I got their 1 HD-DVR & two other receivers hooked up. At first I was pretty impressed with the overall speed and the look of the UI on the DVR & receivers. It changes channels instantly, has a lot of HD channels, and my kids really like their picture-in-picture type of guide. Basically, the channel you are watching sits behind the guide while you still hear the audio from it, just like on Tivo. But then you also can see a preview of the other channels in the corner as you surf the guide. It's pretty cool and makes it easy for my little ones to find a channel to watch without being able to read.
> 
> ...


You can use any router you want with the DMZ plus functionality, or you can configure your other router as an access point and switch and keep the RG routing.

In my area, they are putting in U-Verse, but Comcast has rock solid 12/2 (sustained) with Powerboost up to 25mbps or more. Powerboost isn't sustained speed, but it helps a lot when buffering streams and doing small downloads, etc.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

NR4P said:


> Uverse folks managed to split my neighborhood. It isn't that big but the folks in the front half can have Uverse and folks like me in the back half cannot.


Same thing with our neighborhood, I would say. But I cannot say whether or not they are trying to sell it everywhere in the neighborhood anyway. The neighborhood of ~140 homes probably needs 3 VRADs to adequately provide HD services in terms if distance to the boxes (less than ~2000 ft). The VRAD is at one end of the neighborhood near one of the the entrances, with some houses almost a mile away.

My parents switched from Dish a couple months ago, and they live 1/2 mile or more from the VRAD themselves. They have just the one TV now so it seems to support what they want. But I don't think, from the little bit I have seen, it is up to the same PQ as Direct or Dish.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> They had my parents convinced to drop DirecTv when they came by last Thursday. They told my dad he could get all the baseball games he does now, with no blackouts, and would save lots of money.
> 
> I checked their channel lineup, and they didnt even CARRY the RSN my dads team is on, only had about 1/2 of the amount DirecTv carries in SD, and only had THREE in HD.
> Then I mentioned to my dad that Sunday Ticket was not available on U-Verse. I said "you wont get to watch the packers anymore"... Well, that did it. I didnt even have to explain to him he would have to pay a ETF to DirecTv, and couldnt record 4 HD programs at once (he has two DVRs).
> ...


ATT does not have MLB NETWORK or ANY OUT OF MARKET SPORTS PACK.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Now that's bringing a thread back from the dead... :lol:

- Merg


----------



## techstar (Mar 7, 2007)

I had to call AT&T the other day to move my phone/internet service since we'll be moving, in fact, to an area that is served by U-verse. I was psyched to be able to get faster internet, since right now I'm in a max 1.5 MB DSL area served by AT&T. So I signed up for the much faster internet, and phone, at less cost than I'm paying now. I had no intention whatsoever of switching my TV from D*, especially since I have the NFL and MLB packages. 

They really tried to push me hard to use their TV service, even offering to pay my way out of my newly re-upped 2-year D* commitment since I'm adding a second DVR when we move. They asked me three times on that call to switch my TV service.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I would not switch to U-verse TV at this point with the product as currently technically platformed/distributed. Way too limited bandwidth for me, plus I am a half mile form the vrad. U-verse internet on the other hand would be a speed upgrade over my DSL (which I get about 3.0 down and ~300k up), but my DSL works, great, and I am just not quite ready to give up my POTS line yet, which U-verse requires. Alarm monitoring systems, for one, are not big fans of VOIP implementations.


----------



## kovach (Feb 22, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> I did, however, tell him that since he only uses his landline ATT phone for his alarm system, he could drop the $60/mo landline and switch it to measured rate for $10 a month and continue using his cell phone like he does now for outgoing calls.


U-Verse royally screwed up my dad's alarm system when we went with the Uverse Voice (basically, VOIP). He had to go back to landline.


----------



## kovach (Feb 22, 2010)

tkrandall said:


> U-Verse is not copper wires but is fiber and therefore more secure than my DSL.


Not true. Uverse is fiber to the VRAD. Now in new neighborhoods, they may very well have fiber to the home. But in older neighborhoods, it's still all copper from the VRAD to the home.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

kovach said:


> Not true. Uverse is fiber to the VRAD. Now in new neighborhoods, they may very well have fiber to the home. But in older neighborhoods, it's still all copper from the VRAD to the home.


not all older neighborhoods are copper, ATT has been ripping up my neighborhood and laying fiber. They have started a new campaign recently here telling people it is fiber to the house now.

If the limit on streams and the small harddirive on the dvr where not an option I would consider signing up. As it stands I may suspend Directv and bring Uverse in for a trial and to get the internet connection installed without the 150.00 install charge, then cancel the tv portion


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

kovach said:


> Not true. Uverse is fiber to the VRAD. Now in new neighborhoods, they may very well have fiber to the home. But in older neighborhoods, it's still all copper from the VRAD to the home.


That was not my statement/contention, it was my relaying in the first post one of the dubious things the sales guy at the door was pitching about the supposed benefits/advantages of u-verse.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> ...but my DSL works, great, and I am just not quite ready to give up my POTS line yet, which U-verse requires.


When I got U-verse TV & Internet installed last year to give it a try (and collect the rebates), I kept my AT&T POTS service. The U-verse installer only disconnected my DSL service.

I didn't select a package that included U-verse Voice, and there was never any mention on AT&T's part of having to discontinue the POTS line. At that time, however, they did not have an option to subscribe to U-verse Internet without TV.


----------



## de_runner (Mar 31, 2010)

AT&T is currently upgrading my neighborhood to offer Uverse. DirecTV still does not offer locals in HD here (zip 93309) as part of their service. Uverse will include the locals in HD as part of their service and offer a discount for bundled services. For those of you who are still waiting for DirecTV to offer locals in HD Uverse is a good alternative.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tkrandall said:


> An AT&T sales guys came by the house this afternoon, wanting to sell U-Verse. I realize U verse is in my neighborhood and I had no problem talking to the guy, but I did find a few of his sales statements "interesting" such as:
> 
> U-Verse is not copper wires but is fiber and therefore more secure than my DSL. Oh really I thought..... Also, I wondered if he realizes I am 2500+ ft from the VRAD and that is fringe for U Verse as I understand it. no way I could have suitable (for me) bandwidth.
> 
> ...


I had U-verse in 2009. One Saturday I turned it at 5AM and didn't have TV until 6PM when a tech came & fixed it. Monday I called Dish & reupped. U-verse is AWFULL!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> Uverse Internet blows away anything available in my area in terms of both price and speed.
> 
> Their TV service isn't that bad actually. They have similar number of channels and HD channels to DirecTV and their price is actually about the same as DirecTV. So they are great for many, many people. Where they aren't is for some people on this forum that need/want more then 2 HD streams at once. If you need that then Uverse is a big fail. Also of course DirecTV is still king for sports no doubt. Nobody out there comes close.
> 
> HD PQ on Uverse isn't as good as DirecTV but it isn't that bad, at least in the testing at my house. But again, that's going to really depend on each local installations and what kind of total bandwidth you are provisioned for.


Huh?


----------



## acovington (Oct 11, 2005)

"needs"? It's television!


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

Paul Secic said:


> I had U-verse in 2009. One Saturday I turned it at 5AM and didn't have TV until 6PM when a tech came & fixed it. Monday I called Dish & reupped. U-verse is AWFULL!


Same day service call? Sounds way better then what Dish or Direct can do for you... However, I do recall us having to have same day service availability for the Super Bowl last year, but that would be the exception...


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Yeah, I'd have had fun with him. "I currently have 5 HD DVRs. I can record 10 total HD channels at once, and keep about a total of 550 hours of HD programming. Can I do all of that with AT&T?"


Hahaha... Agree... I'm getting my 4th HDDVR soon from DirecTV (record 8 channels at once)...


----------

